# 280ZX Replacement Seats



## kdgraben (May 5, 2004)

Are there any standard seats from other models or makes that will easily bolt into a 280ZX? My seats are toast...

Thx,
K
:thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

kdgraben said:


> Are there any standard seats from other models or makes that will easily bolt into a 280ZX? My seats are toast...
> 
> Thx,
> K
> :thumbup:


Just go with some nice aftermarket ones. Lighter and cheaper , most likely. I plan on replacing my heavy power seats with racing seats at some point.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing at the junk yard the other day. I did happen to come upon some nice leather black 280zx seats. Still debating on getting them or not. I found some classic ser seats the same day to put in my nx2000, so I had to get them before somebody else did.


----------

